# Ride Society??



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Last year my k2 was stolen and I ended up replacing it with the society. It handles very well.. I forget how the core was made but it improves handling from tail to nose. Not much park time for me though, my mountain doesn't have a big park, 2 rails and a kicker with too many people to make it fun. I bought the 157 at 6'0" and it hauls down the slope. I really do enjoy this board. Hope this helps a little but if you have any questions let me know (My first board review and I dont know what to say about it lol).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't know much about this years but i rode last years and I was impressed by it. Super poppy and responsive. Handles really wall at high speeds and is really stable on bigger jumps. I would buy one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about it, but I was researching it for a while. Basically I found out that it's billed by Ride as a freestyle board but a lot of people say it's more of an all mountain board that leans a bit toward freestyle, but is also pretty stable at high speeds. Probably not your board if you want to do super aggressive carving or if you spend all day in the park. Might be your board if you do a mix of everything and like hitting jumps off of natural terrain or packed features.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No personal experience, but I've only heard/read good things. I strongly considered one a couple years ago. I have a friend that has been riding one for a couple years and he raves about it.


----------

